# This Transmission Kills Me!!



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my dealer knows me on a first name basis by now as often as I'm in there. Two weeks ago I took my Cruze 1.4T in, yet again, cause the trans was double shifting under acceleration. They said there was an update for the trans, it seemed to fix the up shifting problem. Now it is downshifting hard shifting into first gear when coming to a stop. It's back at the dealer now, and so far I got the could not replicate but they are going to try to pull a code... Hopefully they can fix it!


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine slams into 1st but only in manual mode.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

"Double shifting"? Can you explain? Any good transmission will certainly downshift 2-3 gears when necessary. During my time at the performance transmission shop, we tested for

2->1
3->2, 3->1
4->3, 4->2, 4->1

Any that couldn't do it went back on the bench. Also, you may be feeling the torque converter unlocking and then the actual shift. Some people confuse that a lot.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I'm going in for an oil change, the recall and some other issues soon, I'll ask about the rans update.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

See if you could ride along with the tech. Something a lot of people dont take into consideration is that these guys dont drive your car everyday. So something that seems wrong to you they may have a hard time picking. We do that here where i work, if the tech cant duplicate we ask the customer to do a ride along and point out the issue.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

So I ended up going on a ride along with the service manager and he felt the jerky shift into first gear but because there aren't any codes and its been updated there's not much they can do at this point. His advice was to drive it as much as possible and see if it works itself out as it relearns my driving style, or it gets worse and throws a code.

By double shifting, I mean it was hitting two gears at the same time. Basically under acceleration it would begin to shift at the programmed shift point and it felt like it would skip a gear and smack into the next gear. Not sure it that description helps but it was a violent smack into the gear it landed in, usually it was when it was shifting from second to third, it would skip third and smack into forth.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Butcher said:


> So I ended up going on a ride along with the service manager and he felt the jerky shift into first gear but because there aren't any codes and its been updated there's not much they can do at this point. His advice was to drive it as much as possible and see if it works itself out as it relearns my driving style, or it gets worse and throws a code.
> 
> By double shifting, I mean it was hitting two gears at the same time. Basically under acceleration it would begin to shift at the programmed shift point and it felt like it would skip a gear and smack into the next gear. Not sure it that description helps but it was a violent smack into the gear it landed in, usually it was when it was shifting from second to third, it would skip third and smack into forth.


My Pontiac Transport and Pontiac Montana both did this (up and down shifting). The difference is they were a lot larger than the Cruze so it wasn't nearly as noticable or as rough.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Butcher said:


> So I ended up going on a ride along with the service manager and he felt the jerky shift into first gear but because there aren't any codes and its been updated there's not much they can do at this point. His advice was to drive it as much as possible and see if it works itself out as it relearns my driving style, or it gets worse and throws a code.
> 
> By double shifting, I mean it was hitting two gears at the same time. Basically under acceleration it would begin to shift at the programmed shift point and it felt like it would skip a gear and smack into the next gear. Not sure it that description helps but it was a violent smack into the gear it landed in, usually it was when it was shifting from second to third, it would skip third and smack into forth.


Sounds like they're avoiding the problem. Call GM customer support and file a case with them. Make sure you tell them that the dealership's service manager confirmed the problem but refused to offer to investigate it further. Cars don't fix themselves. Once you contact GM and have a case on file with them, you may find that the way your dealership treats you will change.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

When it skips a gear up shifting, does the engine slow down noticeably?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Cars don't fix themselves.


This is wrong. You ask any dealer, they'll tell you that they do! Dealers know everything. You're just a stupid customer who probably can't even drive his car right. /sarcasm 

When we picked up the SRT-4 it had a very bad problem, it wouldn't shift into gears. They replaced the clutch and gave it to us. Well it continued to have the problem. Every time we complained, they told us it's because we didn't know how to drive a manual vehicle. Having learned how to drive in a manual and have been driving them since I was 16, this enraged me beyond belief. Guess what? ended up being that it's because they don't know how to work on cars and couldn't correctly diagnose the problem and/or didn't want to (it was both). Warranty work will always give you a hassle.

I would do what XR says. You can always go to another shop, pay to have them correctly fix it (or just diagnose it) and then take necessary actions to get your money back from the dealer.

Disclaimer: I only know what I/you can do in California. But never give up. You don't have to settle. If a doctor told you that you needed to remove an arm, you'd get a second opinion first, right? Plus, you can always run what they tell you by us and we'll call BS.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Butcher, 
If you had wanted for us to get a file set up on this situation for you, please don't hesitate to contact us via private message (include your name and contact information, the last 8 digits of your VIN and mileage, and the name of your dealership). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

